# Epic day at da surf..06/26/12



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

Me and my buddy Josiah made plans again to head out to the surf this morning so Josiah would have his revenge today from yesterday and he did! I was glad he did good. We got to the surf around 5 45 am and greeted with beautiful flat green surf! It was perfect for us so we hurried and started chunking tops and picked up few fish early. Action was slow till last hour of incoming Tide then the surf was lit on fire and we were getting blowups, hookups on every cast catching solid trout..we already had our limit from 15" to 23" but we just kept fishing and caught more, more trout that we lost count..we also lost and saw some huge trout over 25" trying to take our tops..it was a pretty sight to see!! Bite ended around 845 am...we threw mostly strike pro and SS jrs..they were feeding mostly on shrimp and they wanted small topwaters today so get out there while it's good.


----------

